# Pushing Back - Nascar tells Jesse Jackson to take a hike.



## blingbling (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.opinionjournal.com/taste/?id=110003919



> Mr. Jackson's relationship with Nascar took off in 1999, when he told Nascar brass that its sport is too white. "The fact of the matter is there is frustration because of exclusion," he said. "We must now turn that pain to power. We were qualified to play baseball before 1947. We are qualified to race cars now." He promised to improve the sport's complexion, and in appreciation Nascar began a fund transfer to Rainbow/Push "nonprofits" to the reported tune of $250,000.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Its rarely mentioned that the was a Black nascar driver in the 50's who won a few races.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

The Truth is Blacks don't like NASCAR for the most part. I don't know why. But Jesse needs to get a real job.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

You mean besides shaking down corporate America :nono2: ?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't think that NASCAR makes it hard for a Non white to enter. I think it runs more along the lines of that they need to realize that it takes years before a driver enters the racing premier series. Maybe they aren't willing to do the years of the lower series. Also, it may be harder for the minorities to come up with sponsorship dollars that are needed in order for theme to race competitively

They must realize that you can't just put a black guy in a uniform & put him a Cup car. Why should a minority have an easier entry than any other driver?? That would be reverse discrimination. 

They need to start with the kids at the youngest entry levels. Get them interested- & with time they can move their way up & become great drivers- with as much experience as the other drivers are expected to have. 

This is NOT like Denny's. Denny's can just hire more blacks & train the employees. It takes alot longer to train a good race car driver. 

What I would like to see ---Jackson DOING something for all that $$ that NASCAR gave his group. That would be to try to develop some racing opportunities for younger minority children. Maybe a city go cart race for kids to participate in. Let them feel the excitement, That will do more for increasing minority fans & participants than him just collecting the money & then blasting NASCAR for not just putting a minorty in a cup seat.


----------



## Rick_EE (Apr 5, 2002)

Reggie White has said as much about Jackson. He says Jesse is more interested in Nascar's money than diversity. He has been trying to get some racing teams going, himself.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

What next, yachting?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I tell you what it takes to make it as a driver. Dedicated parents. 

A Driver is usually racing by Age 10 in some small time local series. Then just like any other Sport such as Baseball, Football, or Basket ball, sucess moves them up the feeder series. Then someone might put their money behind them and hire them to drive their race car.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

If I was Nascar I'd Tell Jesse Jackass to take a hike too!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

A bunch of hicks telling a black man to take a hike. Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

James_F said:


> A bunch of hicks telling a black man to take a hike. Why does that not surprise me?


 :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey James, you like your boring baseball, I liked my NASCAR, if that makes me a hick, so be it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Then with me, if supervisory car race/lace of the around track/truck is not bored because of you the left revolution which is happy is done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2003)

James_F said:


> A bunch of hicks telling a black man to take a hike. Why does that not surprise me?


Let me ask you, how can you tell that there are any hicks? What is a hick anyhow? Aren't there ***** hicks?

Let me guess, you're gonna to use the "R" word on me now. Well, I'm going to beat you to it because for you to label ANY organization that consists primarily of one particular race to be full of hicks, is by definition, racist.

You, sir, are a worthless, disgusting racist. Go home.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

No I consider anyone who likes to watch a bunch of cars with cigarette and cheap beer ads on them making left turns a hick. :moron:

[edit]

That and people who live near Buffalo, NY. 

[/edit]


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Ask Jesse Jackson to sponser a team . Tell him to get a driver and work on the crew. He won't do that because I used the word "Work". I guess I will go after the NBA because of the lack of Whites on the teams.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

fv3 said:


> You might do some fact checking before you start throwing stones.


LOL, like I'm going to waste my time watching any Nascar. 


> I can't tell where you are coming from in your criticisms of NASCAR, other than an apparent desire to be insulting to people you don't know. If that is the case, I don't see how it is helpful at all.


My inlaws like Nascar. They drink cheap bear, smoke and feel that watching ******** drive around a track making left turns is fun. What am I missing? :shrug: Oh I forgot, they are all cry babies who have to punch each other in the face because they never graduated high school and learned how a civilized society works. I think I have Nascar figured out.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't see much controvertial sponsorship issues here...(Sure there are some with alcohol sponsorships, but a significant majority to likely be auto parts or a detergent)
































I know several MBAs, and PhDs who love Nascar. All depends on where you grew up, not your income or intelligence level...If you grew up in "the South", you probably are a Nascar fan. My old boss, Born and Bred in Atlanta, but no *******, would take his learjet and the top selling sales reps down to whatever race was occuring that weekend, and they'd be drinking Stoli and Crystal with their Lobster. Hardly a "******* weekend"


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Where is the race barrier? If you want greater minority involvement than start a team, get a sponsor (BET, Spike Lee, I don't care...), and start racing. Where's the barrier?

It can't be any greater of a challenge than a Caucasian guy from Jersey trying to make the NBA.......


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

gcutler said:


> Don't see much controvertial sponsorship issues here...(Sure there are some with alcohol sponsorships, but a significant majority to likely be auto parts or a detergent)


Gee, I didn't know Nascar fans actually washed their clothes. 


> ...they'd be drinking Stoli and Crystal with their Lobster. Hardly a "******* weekend"


Where did I say that they couldn't boil crawfish?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Where is the race barrier? If you want greater minority involvement than start a team, get a sponsor (BET, Spike Lee, I don't care...), and start racing. Where's the barrier?
> 
> It can't be any greater of a challenge than a Caucasian guy from Jersey trying to make the NBA.......


The key is getting them involved at a young age. Tiger Woods or The Williams Sister's Fathers had them with a Golf Club or Tennis Racket in their hands at very early ages. The only problem is the amount of money involved with entry for racing, so there is the issue of raising the money and finding a kid with talent and desire. With these racing Dynasties, the money is there, the talent is determined pretty early on and the desire is also probably there (as their earliest memories are probably of the racetrack). Any guy starting out without a connection to these Racing Dynasties would probably not get very far either

But I wonder if BET or Spike Lee would want to bother, as would Spike rather goto a Nascar event or watch the Lakers or Bulls play???

And isn't it relatively the same for Indy Car, Formula One, etc around the world...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

James, I don't know what's happened in the past two days, but do us a favor and grow up.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> James, I don't know what's happened in the past two days, but do us a favor and grow up.


Please, what is the difference? Calling Palestinians all terrorists or Nascar fans all necks. If you drink Mello Yello you know where you fall...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

James_F said:


> Please, what is the difference? Calling Palestinians all terrorists or Nascar fans all necks. If you drink Mello Yello you know where you fall...


Why are you dragging this discussion into the one about the Middle East in PotPourri. Who in this thread posted anything about All Palestinans being Terrorists??? You are the only one making sterotypes in this thread, does it make you feel better to react to one sterotype by making one yourself. I think you owe an apology to Steve...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I owe none to Steve. In the beginning of the thread I was kidding around but everyone takes these things so serious.  Why do you think I've been using my "translator" this week? Maybe I need to grow up, but you people need to lighten up. If we can't joke about Nascar, what can we joke about. This thread like most on this site is just here to get people angry at each other. The same people take up the same sides on every thread. We all know how Jack White and Halfsek feel about each thread before it starts. Even the title of this one is a joke, "take a hike"? How combative is that title? If Steve can't laugh at the fact he drinks Mello Yello, which I do know is about his favorite soda, and I can't joke about the fact I married a *******, what has the internet become?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well I found none of your comments alluding to being a joke, and the smilies you used were not exactly the ones to denote a joke. They seemed to denote a lack of respect. Perhaps you put a  or a  and it might have been taken for a joke, but not a


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I've decided I'm anti emote from now on. Just assume everything I write on this forum (and only this forum) has a , , :sure:, :grin:, :lol:, and :wave: at the end. I would put the  in there too, but I don't like the non-animated one so I left that out.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Obviously I've misunderstood your comments, but it really wasn’t that hard to do. It's not the fact I can't take a jokes, it's I didn’t not it was all meant is parody as gcutler said, the rolleyes emoticon didn't help much. 

BTW- Mello Yello is my old favorite, my new favorite is soon to be defunct LiveWire  And isn't it amazing Mello Yello and Mountain Dew were both sponsors of cars in the Winston Cup Series at one time or other, but never at the same time. Here's proof NASCAR is getting more civilized, Winston is no longer the title sponsor, it's now Nextel. Going from a tobacco company to a high tech communications company, see progress is being made


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK I think I have it.

Steve = LiveWire (but will soon have to find a new drink)
Nascar <> Winston
Nascar = Nextel
Nextel = Motorola
Motorola = Iridium (but no longer)
Iridium = Satellite
Satellite = SatelliteTalk.COM
SatelliteTalk.COM = DBSTalk.COM
DBSTalk.COM = Steve

Therefore Steve = Nascar

Do I have that right?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Going from a tobacco company to a high tech communications company, see progress is being made


Did you ever expect to see something like this...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I would never expect to see a Dodge running period...


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nice James, but you could have went this way too, Motorola=Cband/4DTV, Cband/4DTV=Satellite and so on. 

I liked it much better when the #7 care was driven my a real diver, in a real car and had a good sponsor (Nothing against Sirius). Alan Kulwicki, in the #7 Hooters Ford 'Underbird'. Remember the last time a satellite company sponsored a car? We all know what happened to that company a few years later (#16 Primestar driven my Ted Musgrave)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

My favorite driver is Dick Trickle....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

OMG, James I'm dead serious here, back when I was 5 or 6 I was a member of the Dick Trickle Fan Club, no joke. My mom signed me up. I still have the Phillips 66 banner hanging up in my garage.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK, now you made me spill water all over my laptop.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

My favorite Dick Tricke Ride was the #15 Quality Care Ford. Man that was a great look'n car.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I always push for Tony stewart when I'm over my inlaws house. They hate him, I don't know why. :shrug: My wife likes some Gordon guy. Jeff I think...


----------



## ARKDTVfan (May 19, 2003)

James_F said:


> I would never expect to see a Dodge running period...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

